# Internal firewire plug



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Im building a new computer. The case Im using has a front usb and firewire plug hook up. My motherboard doesnt have an internal firewire connector, only external ones (std and mini). I also had a shortage of internal USB connectors so I purchased a "PCI Multimedia Combo Card" from www.Link-Depot.com by way of Newegg.com. Link-Depot calls it a PCI-Combo card. 
The description said it had both internal and external USB & Firewire connectors which I assumed would solve my problem. 

Upon receiving this card I found that both internal and external Firewire connectors were exactly the same. As I dont know all the terms or names for all the different types of plugs I will describe this plug as the standard firewire connector not a "mini port" you would find on the back of most modern computers (Motherboards). It also has 2 internal dual connectors that look like USB connectors (9 pins with 1 pin blank). They are marked on the board as HD1 & HD2. The cable that comes from the firewire plug on the front of the case has a plug on the end that looks like a 9pin with 1 pin blank plug. Exactly like a USB plug that is on the USB "D" bracket that came with the motherboard. 
Can I plug this firewire cable plug into either one of the connectors on this new board marked HD1 or HD2? As I doubt these will work as firewire connectors, is there some type of adapter or new cable I can buy that will connect the front case firewire connector with the internal std firewire connector. Or do I need to get a different kind of combo card that has the proper connectors for my exiting cables?

Ive looked at firewire cables on other sites but cant seem to find what I need.
Thanx!
Bob


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Assuming that you bought this card, those two 10 pin (1 missing) headers (header=sets of pins sticking out of a circuit board) must be your internal USB ports. That card has four internal USB ports so those two headers must be them. Definitely don't plug your firewire cable into them!

In looking around at firewire cards, I saw lots of cards with internal firewire ports using the standard external connector. I saw no cards using the standard motherboard 10 pin (1 missing) header. Finding a firewire card using the motherboard header for its internal port could be very difficult.

I believe that this is the cable you need to solve the problem. There's very little info on the cable so I would guess that it's for the "standard" firewire 10 pin header. If you'd prefer a cable with individual pins (to be 100% sure it will work) then this one should do the job.


----------



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

*firewire cable male header to female jack*

Thanx Unc:
This is probably what Im looking for. I wish there was a picture to make sure but it sounds like the right animal. Im going to check a little further to try and make sure this is it.
Thanx again!
Its great to know you find out these kind of things at this site.


----------

